# Our first agility class



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Next class will be better. You won't get lost/stressed/have the fight in the car, etc.

How old is Max? Have you done other classes with him, like basic obedience where he could work out some of the shyness and the like? You really want agility to be fun and since there is a lot to learn you won't want the shyness or other things to get in the way of that. If the lady with the lab really thinks she needs that much room give it to her. In my experience there are a few real idiots at beginner agility who want to do something fun with their dog, but don't have much obedience control over them. Post as you go along. Those of us who have gotten a little further down the agility road will happily support you and Max.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max just turned 1 two days ago. He has gone through a puppy obedience class and we take him to the dog park whenever possible for socialization. It is hard for me to find other opportunities with my work schedule.

I am looking forward to next week when I hope his comfort level will be a little higher.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your first class - hope you find it addicting as I have  I've heard many stories of out of control dogs in agility class - many starting without the basic obedience that is needed for this high energy off leash sport. So if the owner of that lab says she needs the space I'd give it to her and more!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If someone want space give it. I would much rather that then people who refuse to acknowledge that their dog is reactive. I have seen unbelievable transformations with reactive dogs if the owner is willing to put the effort in.

Swizzle is shy. When we started class I gave LOTS of fantastic treats. This helped distract him from his nerves and he loves class. Try to practice a little with the ladder at home. He will pick it up easier with no distractions and then feel like a star in class. If he is uncomfortable with doing the whole ladder at first pick him up and put him in the middle. Keep the sessions short and he will pick it up in no time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Max will feel more comfortable when you do. Just chalk last week up to an off day. I am sure you will both enjoy it as you settle into what it is all about.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

We have been working on homework this week and look forward to class. Max is so funny because I practice with him in our living room to get away from our other dog and he runs in there ahead of me and sits down and looks at me like OK, lets go, lets go!


----------

